# Check your earnings tab ASAP



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

So today after I get my 1st ride of the week I notice my current balance is 21 bucks more then the 1st ride. I looked under account balance to see why but nothing is showing. Anyone ever see this

Now it's up to 52 wtf is going on


----------



## jeff1019 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello all. Took my first 3 trips today. After my 3rd trip I noticed my earnings this week is 19.21 but my balance said -95.13. so of course I freaked and tried to research. As I was researching I opened it up again and it said balance zero. Now it says balance -2050.25. what is this app doing? I hope it's just glitching because I'm new to it. any experiences?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

They might be charging you for the future depreciation on you car, your health and your emotional state, or finally a hacker found the vulnerabilities of the system, but very likely is just a glitch.
Uber on and welcome to the Forum


----------



## CourierChally (Jun 5, 2017)

jeff1019 said:


> Hello all. Took my first 3 trips today. After my 3rd trip I noticed my earnings this week is 19.21 but my balance said -95.13. so of course I freaked and tried to research. As I was researching I opened it up again and it said balance zero. Now it says balance -2050.25. what is this app doing? I hope it's just glitching because I'm new to it. any experiences?


I noticed the same negative balance on mine and this is my first day on Uber Eats. I'm sure it's just a glitch but I'm switching to Postmates until this is resolved.


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

My daughter texted me because she noticed something weird. I just checked mine. Downloading the screen shot. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a negative balance of over 73K. This could cause chaos. I'm driving Lyft only this week.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

You better check that your bank does not charge you for this glitch.
This can create havoc among people that pays bills before the deposits from Uber are made.









I'm only afraid that if the company is been hacked, that can compromise our bank accounts.
Be proactive and make sure your accounts are safe.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's a big hack, its on every forum.
Huuuuuge.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

It is. I just checked my Bank account and still ok, but the payment say that is been posted on negative. Calling my bank first thing in the morning. I will only use Lyft until this chit storm clears out.


----------



## MTlife (Jun 6, 2017)

Yup, same thing here


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

400,000 drivers @ 73604.50= 294 million. Nice cash advance Travis just gave to himself.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

I noticed their instant pay feature is not deposting the payout as usual. This has happened the last two times. Something is definetly weird


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

I checked the online statement and it's reading normal... Just the app if messed up.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

I have been cashing out with instant pay feature and it is not showing in bank account. This is strange!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Now is showing $ 0.00 on mine.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes i noticed same thing tonight, so I cashed out and not showing in bank account


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Uber instant pay caused my bank to alert me that my debit card has been compromised. I got it straightened out, but they are sending me a new card anyway. And the money is still pending a resend by Uber. Big problem.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I think is back to normal, I hope they have an explanation about this glitch, most people here counts and uses the money almost right away.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Mine shows $0 now from the -$73k but my bank info is still gone from my Uber account.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Transportador said:


> Uber instant pay caused my bank to alert me that my debit card has been compromised. I got it straightened out, but they are sending me a new card anyway. And the money is still pending a resend by Uber. Big problem.


I bet most of the drivers using instant pay will have the same issue. I get a deposit every week instead of instant pay.



MadePenniesToday said:


> Mine shows $0 now from the -$73k but my bank info is still gone from my Uber account.


Was you using instant pay?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> Was you using instant pay?


I've never used instant pay.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> I've never used instant pay.


I think I will stay clear of instant pay and gas cards. It looks like is to vulnerable. I have a credit card that I used just for Uber/Lyft, I think I will stick to that one for now.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> You better check that your bank does not charge you for this glitch.
> This can create havoc among people that pays bills before the deposits from Uber are made.
> View attachment 126615
> 
> ...


The new "Uber Debt Relief" app will help you pay off that $73,604 plus 36.66%. My cash out negative is fluctuating from -$1.98 to -$2.27 . Weird.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mine showed a positive $330 until they fixed the glitch. Thought I got a promo / bonus I forgot about. Nope


----------

